# Donations and magazine subscriptions VIA PayPal



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 18, 2003)

MartialTalk is now accepting donations, via PayPal.

PayPal Links:

Donation Page: http://martialtalk.com/donate.htm

Magazine Subscription page: http://martialtalk.com/magazine/paypal.htm

Please be certain to include your MT username.

Thank you!

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2003)

None of the admin./mod. team gets a cent from this place--in fact, many of us support the site one way or another (donation, webhosting, etc.). Anything you send goes to the betterment of the site, not into someone's pocket.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 18, 2003)

So that check Kaith sent me written on construction paper with crayon is worthless?

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *So that check Kaith sent me written on construction paper with crayon is worthless? *



Heck, he still owes me a drink.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Heck, he still owes me a drink. *



At least you guys got a promise


----------

